# Kontakte vor Android-Update sichern - wie? Sony Xperia Ray



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann ich meine Kontakte (Also Telefonnummern mit Namen usw.)  sichern, bevor ich ein Update mache? Ich DACHTE, dass dies passiert, wenn man in den Optionen auf die Einstellungen von google-Mail geht und dort "Kontakte synchronisieren", aber das geht nicht - kann es sein, dass das nur die Kontakte für per gmail genutzte mails gilt?

Das Tool von Sony für den PC wiederum synct auch per google, auch da klappt es also nicht. 

Oder muss ich nur was umstellen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Dezember 2012)

Es müsste doch die möglichkeit die kontakte auf die SD karte zu kopieren. Das ging aufjedenfall bei meinem alten Xperia X10i und bei meinem jetzigen S3 geht es auch.
dazu musst du einfach auf "Optionen" gehen und die Rubrik dazu auswählen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das hab ich nach langer Suche auch gefunden, danke - wäre ja auch fatal, wenn man per google "synct" und DANACH merkt, dass man gar nix vom normalem Telefonbuch gesichert hat 

Hab das Update nun gemacht und dabei sogar festgestellt, dass ALLES erhalten bleibt, also auch Apps usw., Bilder für die Kontakte usw.  - ich hätte also gar nix sichern müssen. Nur das spiegel-online-Widget funktioniert leider nicht, trotz AppUpdates...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich nach langer Suche auch gefunden, danke - wäre ja auch fatal, wenn man per google "synct" und DANACH merkt, dass man gar nix vom normalem Telefonbuch gesichert hat
> 
> Hab das Update nun gemacht und dabei sogar festgestellt, dass ALLES erhalten bleibt, also auch Apps usw., Bilder für die Kontakte usw.  - ich hätte also gar nix sichern müssen. Nur das spiegel-online-Widget funktioniert leider nicht, trotz AppUpdates...


 Sollte auch so sein, das die kontakte erhalten bleiben. es lohnt sich aber trotzdem eine Sicherung zu machen, da manchmal wirklich welche verloren gehen können.
Entweder ist das App noch nicht kompatibell mit der Android version oder es ist einfach "kaputt" gegangen, schonmal Neuinstallation versucht?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sollte auch so sein, das die kontakte erhalten bleiben. es lohnt sich aber trotzdem eine Sicherung zu machen, da manchmal wirklich welche verloren gehen können.
> Entweder ist das App noch nicht kompatibell mit der Android version oder es ist einfach "kaputt" gegangen, schonmal Neuinstallation versucht?



Danke, die App geht inzwischen, vlt hatte sie nur sich "verweigert", bevor sie selber zum ersten Mal die News abruft 

Und gesichert sind die TelNummer auch auf der SIMcard, aber mir ging es halt auch um Bilder zu den Anrufern und weiteren Daten zu den Kontakten außer nur Tel.Nr.


----------

